# Dying Light: Zombie-Shooter von BPjM vorläufig indiziert



## David Martin (11. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dying Light: Zombie-Shooter von BPjM vorläufig indiziert* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Dying Light: Zombie-Shooter von BPjM vorläufig indiziert


----------



## SireTodwart (11. Februar 2015)

Verstehe die ganze Hysterie nicht. Klar ist das ein Splatter Game und brutal. Aber Indizierung finde ich lachhaft. Mordors Schatten ist ab 16. Auch nicht ganz unbrutal.
Ich denke man sollte volljährigen Spielern selbst überlassen, was sie spielen möchten. Außer natürlich, wenn es um Rassismus geht. Warum ich in Wolfenstein keine Nazies erschiessen darf bleibt mir immer ein Rätsel.


----------



## Enisra (11. Februar 2015)

SireTodwart schrieb:


> Außer natürlich, wenn es um Rassismus geht. Warum ich in Wolfenstein keine Nazies erschiessen darf bleibt mir immer ein Rätsel.



Pro-Tipp
nicht wegen der Gewalt -> Immer noch ein Äpfel und Birnenvergleich!


----------



## BSlGuru (11. Februar 2015)

Hmm: also a) muss ein Bundesprüfstelle ja immer seine Daseinsberechtigung rechtfertigen, also muss es ab und zu ja mal etwas indizieren und b) ist es ja nun mal der Fall, dass man gegen ein gewisses Maß an Verrohung und exzessive Gewaltdarstellung anrichten möchte. Keine Jugendfreigabe finde ich in diesem Fall angemessen, eine Indizierung kann ich ebenfalls beim besten Willen nicht für begründet erachten.


----------



## Enisra (11. Februar 2015)

BSlGuru schrieb:


> Keine Jugendfreigabe finde ich in diesem Fall angemessen, eine Indizierung kann ich ebenfalls beim besten Willen nicht für begründet erachten.



ja neee, nur dafür müsste man das überhaupt ersteinmal zur Prüfung einreichen


----------



## ZockerKalli (11. Februar 2015)

Lächerlich. Ich bekomme es trotzdem am 27 als CD


----------



## Bonkic (11. Februar 2015)

ZockerKalli schrieb:


> Lächerlich. Ich bekomme es trotzdem am 27 als CD



warum auch nicht?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Februar 2015)

ZockerKalli schrieb:


> Lächerlich. Ich bekomme es trotzdem am 27 als CD



Ist ja auch dein gutes Recht.
Eine Indizierung ist kein Verbot.


----------



## totman (11. Februar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ist ja auch dein gutes Recht.
> Eine Indizierung ist kein Verbot.



Richtig!


----------



## Worrel (11. Februar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Eine Indizierung ist kein Verbot.


Dennoch ein unnötiger Stolperstein für Erwachsene. Vor allem, da diverse Großhändler dann entsprechende Titel komplett aus dem Programm nehmen und Läden wie Saturn und Media Markt scheinbar nichtmal _wissen,_ daß sie das auf Nachfrage verkaufen dürfen.


----------



## kamelle (11. Februar 2015)

SireTodwart schrieb:


> Verstehe die ganze Hysterie nicht. Klar ist das ein Splatter Game und brutal. Aber Indizierung finde ich lachhaft. Mordors Schatten ist ab 16. Auch nicht ganz unbrutal.
> Ich denke man sollte volljährigen Spielern selbst überlassen, was sie spielen möchten. Außer natürlich, wenn es um Rassismus geht. Warum ich in Wolfenstein keine Nazies erschiessen darf bleibt mir immer ein Rätsel.



Nein, Schatten von Mordor ist komplett anders. Da schnetzelt man sich durch Orks und nicht durch Menschen! Und das Blut ist nicht rot, auch ganz wichtig!
Bloß gut, dass unsere Jugend so umfangreich geschützt wird. Statt gefährliche Spiele zu spielen kann nun schön am Abend der Vodka-Red Bull gekippt werden bis der Rettungsdienst kommen muss. Hauptsache sie verkloppen keine Pixel-Zombies! Puh, noch mal Glück gehabt. Danke liebe BPjM!


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dennoch ein unnötiger Stolperstein für Erwachsene. Vor allem, da diverse Großhändler dann entsprechende Titel komplett aus dem Programm nehmen und Läden wie Saturn und Media Markt scheinbar nichtmal _wissen,_ daß sie das auf Nachfrage verkaufen dürfen.


dann muss man die halt mal aufklären, wenn man das Game unbedingt haben will. Aber wenn man das als "unnötigen Stolperstein" siehst, müsste man an sich dafür sein, dass Pornos bei Saturn&co offen ausliegen und in TV&Printwerbung beworben werden dürfen - denn genau das ist ja sich der einzige Unterschied im Vergleich zu Medien mit FSK / USK-Freihgabe ^^


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2015)

Ich denk mal es geht um die Art und Menge von Gewalt die bei solchen Spielen eingesetzt wird.

Gewalt gegen Zombies ist okay - weil Zombies keine Menschen sind.

Aber wahrscheinlich kann man wohl im Singleplayer hilflose menschen exekutieren 

Und das wird wohl das Problem für bei Dying Light sein


----------



## Saji (11. Februar 2015)

Solange wie das Spiel nur auf Liste A landet ist ja nichts verloren. Einfach aus Österreich schicken lassen, kostet am Ende auch nicht mehr. Für den Publisher ist es nur doof weil er den Titel dann nicht offen bewerben darf; aber in diesem Fall wurde ja schon genug Werbung im Vorfeld gemacht.

Ob DL am Ende überhaupt auf Liste A bleibt ist eh noch fraglich. Was passiert eigentlich mit Titeln die kein USK Siegel haben, aber auch auf keiner der beiden Indexlisten stehen? Die dürften doch theoretisch unter der sprichwörtlichen Ladentheke ausgestellt werden, oder?


----------



## baiR (11. Februar 2015)

ZockerKalli schrieb:


> Lächerlich. Ich bekomme es trotzdem am 27 als CD



Dann wurde das Spiel aber sehr gut komprimiert wenn es auf eine CD passt. 



kamelle schrieb:


> Nein, Schatten von Mordor ist komplett anders. Da  schnetzelt man sich durch Orks und nicht durch Menschen! Und das Blut  ist nicht rot, auch ganz wichtig!
> Bloß gut, dass unsere Jugend so umfangreich geschützt wird. Statt  gefährliche Spiele zu spielen kann nun schön am Abend der Vodka-Red Bull  gekippt werden bis der Rettungsdienst kommen muss. Hauptsache sie  verkloppen keine Pixel-Zombies! Puh, noch mal Glück gehabt. Danke liebe  BPjM!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da könnte ich mich auch immer drüber aufregen. Mir ist vor 3 Monaten kurz vor Weihnachten (vermutlich war das mein Weihnachtsgeschenk) ein Besoffener in mein parkendes Auto gerast. Wenn er vorher indizierte oder beschlagnahmte Spiele gespielt hätte, wäre das nicht passiert. 

Ich bin allerdings totaler Gegner von Alkohol und trinke deshalb auch selber keinen. Ich finde es einfach traurig, dass Alkohol in unserer Gesellschaft so akzeptiert wird. Aber Cannabis ist verboten obwohl es nicht schlimmer ist als Alkohol. Schöne deutsche Doppelmoral.


----------



## PcJuenger (11. Februar 2015)

baiR schrieb:


> Dann wurde das Spiel aber sehr gut komprimiert wenn es auf eine CD passt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil das mit dem Alkohol ja ein rein deutsches Phänomen ist 



Herbboy schrieb:


> dann muss man die halt mal aufklären, wenn man  das Game unbedingt haben will. Aber wenn man das als "unnötigen  Stolperstein" siehst, müsste man an sich dafür sein, dass Pornos bei  Saturn&co offen ausliegen und in TV&Printwerbung beworben werden  dürfen - denn genau das ist ja sich der einzige Unterschied im  Vergleich zu Medien mit FSK / USK-Freihgabe ^^



Tun sie das nicht schon?



SireTodwart schrieb:


> Verstehe die ganze Hysterie nicht. Klar ist  das ein Splatter Game und brutal. Aber Indizierung finde ich lachhaft.  Mordors Schatten ist ab 16. Auch nicht ganz unbrutal.
> Ich denke man sollte volljährigen Spielern selbst überlassen, was sie  spielen möchten. Außer natürlich, wenn es um Rassismus geht. Warum ich  in Wolfenstein keine Nazies erschiessen darf bleibt mir immer ein  Rätsel.



Weil sie Kennzeichen verfassungswidriger Organisationen verwenden, was per Gesetz verboten. Eine Ausnahme ist die Kunst und als solches zählen Videospiele nicht.


----------



## Skaty_SN (11. Februar 2015)

baiR schrieb:


> Dann wurde das Spiel aber sehr gut komprimiert wenn es auf eine CD passt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cannabis ist nicht schlechter als Alkohol, aber ist es dadurch gleichzeitig besser? Wäre der Mensch bekifft anstatt besoffen, wärst du dann auch ein Gegner von Gras?
Ich selber hab gegen beide nichts, trinke auf Parties gerne mal, rauche aber nicht, mir auch egal wenn das einer in meiner Nähe macht (solang das nicht in meinem Auto/Haus ist), aber das eine so runter zu machen, es direkt verbieten wollen, das andere aber so hoch zu loben, ist schon eine Kunst für sich.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2015)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Tun sie das nicht schon?


 wer tut was schon? Pornos öffentlich ausliegen und beworben werden? Das wäre mir neu, außer Du bist frigide und ordnest gewisse harmlose Schmuddelfilmchen schon als "Porno" ein


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2015)

Saji schrieb:


> Einfach aus Österreich schicken lassen, kostet am Ende auch nicht mehr.



Und deshalb wurde das Spiel bei uns indiziert  



> Denn obwohl es kein deutsches Release geben wird, gibt es ab dem 27. Februar die Möglichkeit, in den deutschsprachigen Nachbarländern Österreich und Schweiz der unzensierten Version habhaft zu werden. Da es keinen Geolock gibt, dürfte der Zugang dazu auch relativ einfach sein.
> 
> 
> Dementsprechend schnell sah sich die BPjM jetzt zum Handeln gezwungen und ließ in einer Sondermitteilung wissen, dass man das Spiel vorläufig auf Liste A indiziert hat.



Quelle: Schnittberichte


----------



## Worrel (11. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> dann muss man die halt mal aufklären, wenn man das Game unbedingt haben will.


Das kann ich genausogut meiner Wand erzählen, bringt dasselbe. Jedenfalls war das beim letzten Mal so, als ich im Saturn versucht habe zu erklären, daß man indizierte Titel sehr wohl verkaufen dürfte. 



> Aber wenn man das als "unnötigen Stolperstein" siehst, müsste man an sich dafür sein, dass Pornos bei Saturn&co offen ausliegen und in TV&Printwerbung beworben werden dürfen - denn genau das ist ja sich der einzige Unterschied im Vergleich zu Medien mit FSK / USK-Freihgabe ^^


Was spricht denn gegen einen abgetrennten Raum wie in Videotheken?

Momentan sieht das jedenfalls so aus, daß ich a) erstmal wissen muß, daß in der ab 18 Version (wieso auch immer) noch Schnitte vorhanden sind, b) welche Version denn die ungeschnittene ist, c) ob die hierzulande überhaupt abspielbar ist oder es nur eine Region 1 Uncut gibt, d) einen Importhändler finden muß, bei dem das Ding vorrätig ist und e) dafür dann 20-30 Euro zahlen darf, während die Schnippelware hierzulande für keine 15 Euro zu haben ist ...

... doch, das zählt für mich definitiv schon als Stolperstein.


----------



## Worrel (11. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wer tut was schon? Pornos öffentlich ausliegen und beworben werden? Das wäre mir neu, außer Du bist frigide und ordnest gewisse harmlose Schmuddelfilmchen schon als "Porno" ein


Wenn sie nur "ab 18" und nicht indiziert sind: Ja. Im Saturn liegen ab 18 Titel jedenfalls zum Rumgrabbeln für jedermann rum.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn sie nur "ab 18" und nicht indiziert sind: Ja. Im Saturn liegen ab 18 Titel jedenfalls zum Rumgrabbeln für jedermann rum.



Ja, darum geht es doch: es gibt ab 18 und es gibt eben Pornos, was quasi "indizierte" Sexfilmchen sind, die man nicht "normal" ab18 freigeben kann - und DIE bekommst Du eben NICHT offen rumliegend bei Saturn&Co. Und da meckert niemand rum, dass man ach so schwer an die rankommt    und das war auch schon früher so, als es noch kein Internet gab


----------



## MichaelG (11. Februar 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Und deshalb wurde das Spiel bei uns indiziert
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Schnittberichte



Und ?? Effekt ist trotzdem 0. Importieren darf ich das trotzdem. Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden ? Es darf nur in Deutschland nicht offen im Laden herumliegen.


----------



## baiR (11. Februar 2015)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Weil das mit dem Alkohol ja ein rein deutsches Phänomen ist



So war das nicht gemeint. Ich meinte das eher bezogen auf die Spiele. Normalerweise wollte ich damit sagen, dass wenn sie Videospiele mit der Begründung, dass auch Minderjahrige an sie herankommen könnten, indizieren oder sogar beschlagnahmen dann müsste man das eigentlich auch mit Alkohol und Cannabis und sonstigen Zeug, dass schlecht für einen ist, tun. Entweder ganz oder gar nicht. Doppelmoral gibt es in jeder Regierung. Liegt einfach daran, dass Moral Auslegungssache ist.



Skaty_SN schrieb:


> Cannabis ist nicht schlechter als Alkohol, aber ist es dadurch gleichzeitig besser? Wäre der Mensch bekifft anstatt besoffen, wärst du dann auch ein Gegner von Gras?
> Ich selber hab gegen beide nichts, trinke auf Parties gerne mal, rauche aber nicht, mir auch egal wenn das einer in meiner Nähe macht (solang das nicht in meinem Auto/Haus ist), aber das eine so runter zu machen, es direkt verbieten wollen, das andere aber so hoch zu loben, ist schon eine Kunst für sich.



Wo habe ich denn bitte Gras gelobt? Da hast du aber ein wenig zu viel hineininterpretiert. Ich habe Gras weder verteidigt, noch gelobt. Ich bin generell gegen jede Form von Drogen. Außer wenn sie der Heilung von Patienten dienen. Ich kiffe selber nicht und habe es auch nie getan. Ich rauche nicht und trinke auch keinen Alkohol. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja, darum geht es doch: es gibt ab 18 und es gibt eben Pornos, was quasi "indizierte" Sexfilmchen sind, die man nicht "normal" ab18 freigeben kann - und DIE bekommst Du eben NICHT offen rumliegend bei Saturn&Co. Und da meckert niemand rum, dass man ach so schwer an die rankommt    und das war auch schon früher so, als es noch kein Internet gab



Nur gibt es halt keine Läden, in denen man indizierte Spiele frei kaufen kann. Die einzigen Läden, in denen man auch mal indizierte Spiele frei ausliegen sieht und kaufen kann, ist in Videotheken.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Februar 2015)

Nöö. Theoretisch dürfte auch ein Mediamarkt oder Saturn indizierte Games und Filme verkaufen. Das Problem ist jedoch, daß diese Firmen keinen separaten Bereich (abgesperrte Zone für ausschließlichen Zutritt von Personen Ü 1 einrichten will. Weil das denen offensichtlich wohl zu wenig Geld einspielt, man für die Ware nicht werben darf u.s.w. so daß ein Umbau hierfür lohnt. Für normale USK/FSK18-Waren werben Mediamarkt und Co. ja genauso wie für Waschmaschinen oder Geschirrspüler.

Aber verbieten könnte es Mediamarkt und Co. keiner, wenn sie die Bestimmungen einhalten würden (sprich kein offener Zugriff und keine Werbung für diese Artikel). Ich weiß auch nicht, ob man nicht doch beim Mediamarkt diese Sorte Artikel separat ordern kann und dann die Ware quasi unter dem Ladentisch bekommt. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## nlumar (11. Februar 2015)

Alles halb so wild, solange es bei Steam nicht noch nachträglich einen Geolock verpasst bekommt. Dann wäre das einigen hier nicht mehr so egal


----------



## PcJuenger (11. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wer tut was schon? Pornos öffentlich ausliegen und beworben werden? Das wäre mir neu, außer Du bist frigide und ordnest gewisse harmlose Schmuddelfilmchen schon als "Porno" ein



Nein mir sind nur diverse Filme der Machart im FSK18 Abteil von MM/Saturn aufgefallen, deshalb die Frage ^^
Ich hab' da jetzt nicht so genau drauf geschaut um die Härte beurteilen zu können, falls das dein Anliegen war ^^


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2015)

baiR schrieb:


> So war das nicht gemeint. Ich meinte das eher bezogen auf die Spiele. Normalerweise wollte ich damit sagen, dass wenn sie Videospiele mit der Begründung, dass auch Minderjahrige an sie herankommen könnten, indizieren oder sogar beschlagnahmen dann müsste man das eigentlich auch mit Alkohol und Cannabis und sonstigen Zeug, dass schlecht für einen ist, tun. Entweder ganz oder gar nicht. Doppelmoral gibt es in jeder Regierung. Liegt einfach daran, dass Moral Auslegungssache ist.


 Da verwechselst du aber was: Alkohol ist quasi nur "FSK18" oder "USK18" (Bier sogar nur FSK16)  , und SOLCHE Filme/Spiele dürfen  ja auch in jedem Laden rumliegen  

Zudem: Alk muss man nicht noch erst "bewerten", wie "schlimm" oder schädlich er im Vergleich zu anderen Marken ist - Alk ist Alk, die Prozente geben an, wie stark er ist - wenn man also Alk erlaubt für alle ab 18, ist er erlaubt - Punkt, aus die Maus. Bei Spielen/Filmen kann aber durchaus je nach Inhalt sagen, dass von zwei zB Filmen, die keine FSK 0, 6, 12 oder 16-Freigabe bekommen, der eine deutlich schädlicher für die Entwicklung eines Jugendlichen sein kann als ein anderer, so dass der eine FSK18 bekommt, der andere aber sogar ne Indizierung,  damit der "schlimmere" Film so weit wie es möglich ist aus der Öffentlichkeit herausgeschafft werden kann.  und was noch dazukommt: beim Alk kommt es sehr auf die Menge an - beim nem Film aber kannst du nicht nur 20 Min schauen und hast dann genug konsumiert, um zufrieden zu sein    Das hat aber nix mit Doppelmoral zu tun. 


Doppelmoral ist dann schon eher der Vergleich bei der Handhabung Alk <=> andere weiche Drogen.


Allerdings wird trotzdem auch mehr gegen Alk getan, zB strengere Werberegeln - aber so etwas wie Alkohol, was fast jeder regelmäßig kauft (und sei es nur wegen Besuchern), kannst du unmöglich aus den Regalen verbannen und unter die Ladentheke bringen. Bei Spielen/Filmen, die eh nur ein paar wenige Genre-Fans konsumieren, ist das aber absolut zumutbar. Wobei ich persönlich es auch dämlich finde, dass einem einfach nur der Kauf rein aus praktischen Gründen erschwert wird.


----------



## Saji (11. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und ?? Effekt ist trotzdem 0. Importieren darf ich das trotzdem. Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden ? Es darf nur in Deutschland nicht offen im Laden herumliegen.



Aye, so isses. Ich denke die BPjM ist nur sauer weil Koch Media ihnen mal gezeigt hat das man auch ohne ihre dämlichen USK-Siegel die Spiele wunderbar nach Deutschland verkaufen kann, wenn auch nur im Ausland - und vorallem am deutschen Fiskus vorbei. Zumal ja viele Media Märkte gar nicht wissen was Liste A und B bedeuten, und das Titel aus Liste A durchaus bestellt und verkauft werden dürfen - es gilt lediglich ein Werbeverbot.

Aus Trotz und um zu zeigen "Ihr hättet das eh nicht bei uns offen verkaufen dürfen, ätsch" hat die BPjM jetzt den Titel spontan indiziert und sucht sich Zeug zusammen um eine dauerhafte Verbannung auf Liste A zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2015)

Saji schrieb:


> Aus Trotz und um zu zeigen "Ihr hättet das eh nicht bei uns offen verkaufen dürfen, ätsch" hat die BPjM jetzt den Titel spontan indiziert und sucht sich Zeug zusammen um eine dauerhafte Verbannung auf Liste A zu rechtfertigen.


Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch. Spätestens wenn das Game dann doch von einigen Shops importiert wird, müsste man es eh prüfen ( vlt muss man das ohnehin bei Games/Filmen, von denen man ahnt, dass sie von Deutschen importiert werden, und dieses übliche Vorgehen wird nur bei dem Game hier speziell aufgebauscht? )  und würde dann wiederum die Läden "bestrafen", die schon einige Chargen gekauft haben und die Games dann wieder hinter die Ladentheke verbannen müssen. Da macht man das Verfahren lieber im Vorfeld, auch wenn das Game nicht offiziell vom Publisher zur Kontrolle eingereicht wurde. und wer weiß: nachher kommt es sogar durch...  

Aber so einen kindischen Unsinn von wegen "wir indizieren das nur, um euch zu zeigen, dass ihr eh keine Chance gehabt hättet - lala-lala-laaa-laaaa!" ist absolut abwegig - es geht da doch nicht um Scharmützel zwischen irgendwelchen infantilen Leutchen wie zwischen dem BVB und Bayern


----------



## Saji (11. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist Quatsch. Spätestens wenn das Game dann doch von einigen Shops importiert wird, müsste man es eh prüfen ( vlt muss man das ohnehin bei Games/Filmen, von denen man ahnt, dass sie von Deutschen importiert werden, und dieses übliche Vorgehen wird nur bei dem Game hier speziell aufgebauscht? )  und würde dann wiederum die Läden "bestrafen", die schon einige Chargen gekauft haben und die Games dann wieder hinter die Ladentheke verbannen müssen. Da macht man das Verfahren lieber im Vorfeld, auch wenn das Game nicht offiziell vom Publisher zur Kontrolle eingereicht wurde. und wer weiß: nachher kommt es sogar durch...
> 
> Aber so einen kindischen Unsinn von wegen "wir indizieren das nur, um euch zu zeigen, dass ihr eh keine Chance gehabt hättet - lala-lala-laaa-laaaa!" ist absolut abwegig - es geht da doch nicht um Scharmützel zwischen irgendwelchen infantilen Leutchen wie zwischen dem BVB und Bayern



Zeigt sich wieder mal das die Leute keine Ahnung haben. Das USK Siegel ist eine freiwillige Prozedur, kein Publisher oder Entwickler ist verpflichtet seine Spiele in Deutschland prüfen zu lassen. Aber: ohne diese Prüfung dürfen Spiele nicht *öffentlich* beworben oder ausgestellt werden. Ein ungeprüfter Titel der lediglich auf Liste A (wo alle ungeprüften Titel landen) steht, wie aktuell bei Dying Light, darf nach wie vor munter hinter der Ladentheke (aka "auf Nachfrage") an volljährige Personen verkauft werden. Sollte dann später ein solcher Titel auf Liste B rutschen (beschlagnahmter Titel), werden die beim Händler vorrätigen Exemplare durch den Staat beschlagnahmt. Aber: soweit ich weiß kam so etwas noch nie vor. Noch nie war ein Titel erst auf A, und dann nach einer Prüfung auf B. Kandidaten für B landen immer direkt auf B. Außer jemand kann mir spontan ein Beispiel nennen wo es anders war, dann nehm ich das gerne wieder zurück.

Korrektur: ungeprüfte Titel landen nicht automatisch auf Liste A. Sie werden aber grundsätzlich als jugendgefährdend (da Inhalt unbekannt) und als "ab 18" eingestuft, aber dürfen öffentlich beworben werden.

Edit: Info zu den Listen.
Liste A: (Öffentliche Liste der Trägermedien) Trägermedien sind jugendgefährdend
Liste B: (Öffentliche Liste der Trägermedien mit nach Ansicht der BPjM absolutem Verbreitungsverbot)


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2015)

Saji schrieb:


> Zeigt sich wieder mal das die Leute keine Ahnung haben. Das USK Siegel ist eine freiwillige Prozedur, kein Publisher oder Entwickler ist verpflichtet seine Spiele in Deutschland prüfen zu lassen. Aber: ohne diese Prüfung dürfen Spiele nicht *öffentlich* beworben oder ausgestellt werden. Ein ungeprüfter Titel der lediglich auf Liste A (wo alle ungeprüften Titel landen) steht, wie aktuell bei Dying Light, darf nach wie vor munter hinter der Ladentheke (aka "auf Nachfrage") an volljährige Personen verkauft werden. Sollte dann später ein solcher Titel auf Liste B rutschen (beschlagnahmter Titel), werden die beim Händler vorrätigen Exemplare durch den Staat beschlagnahmt.


 Das weiß ich alles, auch dass Medien ohne Siegel automatisch quasi-indiziert sind, selbst wenn es sich nur um eine japan-exklusive Mario-Brothers-Game handelt...      ich war nur nicht sicher, WANN die Prüfstelle aktiv eingreifen "muss".  Es ist aber eben abwegig zu denken, die würden das Spiel nur "offiziell" jetzt prüfen mit der Intention, den Publisher zu ärgern...   als ob die nix besseres zu tun hätten und auch noch Geld und Arbeit da reinstecken, nur um im übertragenen Sinne die Zunge rauszustrecken...


----------



## Saji (12. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das weiß ich alles, auch dass Medien ohne Siegel automatisch quasi-indiziert sind, selbst wenn es sich nur um eine japan-exklusive Mario-Brothers-Game handelt...      ich war nur nicht sicher, WANN die Prüfstelle aktiv eingreifen "muss".  Es ist aber eben abwegig zu denken, die würden das Spiel nur "offiziell" jetzt prüfen mit der Intention, den Publisher zu ärgern...   als ob die nix besseres zu tun hätten und auch noch Geld und Arbeit da reinstecken, nur um im übertragenen Sinne die Zunge rauszustrecken...



Nun ja, was bewirkt denn der Vorgang nun? Es bleibt ab 18 und bekommt immer noch kein USK Siegel. Einzig und allein darf es nicht mehr im Handel offen rumstehen bzw. Amazon, das halt nur aus der "öffentlichen Auslage" heraus verkauft, nimmt es aus dem Sortiment. Das war's. Das mutet schon wie ein Schildbürgerstreich an.  Natürlich muss der Titel geprüft werden es Zweifel an seiner, uhm, wie soll ich das nennen... an seinem Inhalt gibt. Jedoch enthält Dying Light offenkundig nichts was gegen geltendes deutsches Recht verstößt (Symbolik, Propaganda). Einzig der ErwachsenenJugendschutz könnte durch die Gewaltdarstellung verletzt werden, aber da die Gewalt sich gegen Fantasiewesen richtet und, sofern ich das in Videos sehen konnte, nicht überbrutal dargestellt ist, sehe ich da nichts was Liste A rechtfertigen würde. Daher kam ich auf die sicherlich überspitze Idee das die BPjM da aus Trotz handelt weil ein Publisher zeigt das man solche Spiele auch am staatlichen Vormund vorbei in deutsche Wohnzimmer bringen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2015)

Saji schrieb:


> Nun ja, was bewirkt denn der Vorgang nun? Es bleibt ab 18 und bekommt immer noch kein USK Siegel. Einzig und allein darf es nicht mehr im Handel offen rumstehen bzw. Amazon, das halt nur aus der "öffentlichen Auslage" heraus verkauft, nimmt es aus dem Sortiment. Das war's. Das mutet schon wie ein Schildbürgerstreich an.  Natürlich muss der Titel geprüft werden es Zweifel an seiner, uhm, wie soll ich das nennen... an seinem Inhalt gibt. Jedoch enthält Dying Light offenkundig nichts was gegen geltendes deutsches Recht verstößt (Symbolik, Propaganda).


 aber so ist das halt: es GIBT noch Grenzen bei Gewalt bzw. "Message" eines Spiels oder Filmes, auch wenn diese noch nicht strafrechtlich relevant sind. Ansonsten bräuchten wir auch keine zwei Listen, sondern nur noch "Strafrechtlich relevant: ja/nein". Aber so IST es halt nicht, auch wenn es vlt einfacher wäre. 

Dass ein nicht in D eingereichter Titel aber automatische erst mal quasi-indiziert wird, ist doch klar - ansonsten würden ggf. ja Filme/Spiele mit zb visualisierter Kindesvergewaltigung so lange im Laden rumliegen, bis einer eine Anzeige erstattet und es DANN geprüft wird...  



> Einzig der ErwachsenenJugendschutz könnte durch die Gewaltdarstellung verletzt werden, aber da die Gewalt sich gegen Fantasiewesen richtet und, sofern ich das in Videos sehen konnte, nicht überbrutal dargestellt ist, sehe ich da nichts was Liste A rechtfertigen würde. Daher kam ich auf die sicherlich überspitze Idee das die BPjM da aus Trotz handelt weil ein Publisher zeigt das man solche Spiele auch am staatlichen Vormund vorbei in deutsche Wohnzimmer bringen kann.


  Das glaube ich nicht, denn der Publisher hat doch jetzt nix neues gezeigt, das ist doch ein alter Hut, dass man sich ne Version aus dem Ausland bestellen kann. Es gab auch keinen "Streit" im Vorfeld. Das weiß auch die Prüfstelle. Ich vermute eher, dass es hier thematisiert wird, weil schon Wochen vor Release über eine Indizierung spekuliert wurde - bei manch anderem Game (so viele sind es ja in den letzten Jahren eh nicht mehr, die wirklich kritisch sind, weil die Prüfstelle da auch viel liberaler geworden ist) ist vlt schon genau das gleiche passiert, war aber keine News wert... 

Aber hier in dem Fall: das Spiel geht schon recht heftig ab, und es sind halt trotz "Zombies" immer noch menschenähnliche Wesen. Die Toleranz ist zwar auch bei Gewalt gegen Menschen(ähnliche) schon viel größer geworden - es gab in den letzten Jahren kaum mehr nennenswerte Beanstandungen.  Aber wenn neben der Darstellung der Gewalt nicht auch noch Story und "Moral" ein wesentlicher Anteil des Spiels sind, ist eine Indizierung an sich immer noch normal, wenn die Gewalt so im Vordergrund steht und es auch nicht nur Monster sind. und DAS wird dann halt noch geprüft - kann auch sein, dass es wieder von der Liste verschwindet (sofern das möglich ist ohne USK-Siegel ^^ ).


----------



## Saji (12. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht, denn der Publisher hat doch jetzt nix neues gezeigt, das ist doch ein alter Hut, dass man sich ne Version aus dem Ausland bestellen kann. Es gab auch keinen "Streit" im Vorfeld. Das weiß auch die Prüfstelle. Ich vermute eher, dass es hier thematisiert wird, weil schon Wochen vor Release über eine Indizierung spekuliert wurde - bei manch anderem Game (so viele sind es ja in den letzten Jahren eh nicht mehr, die wirklich kritisch sind, weil die Prüfstelle da auch viel liberaler geworden ist) ist vlt schon genau das gleiche passiert, war aber keine News wert...
> 
> Aber hier in dem Fall: das Spiel geht schon recht heftig ab, und es sind halt trotz "Zombies" immer noch menschenähnliche Wesen. Die Toleranz ist zwar auch bei Gewalt gegen Menschen(ähnliche) schon viel größer geworden - es gab in den letzten Jahren kaum mehr nennenswerte Beanstandungen.  Aber wenn neben der Darstellung der Gewalt nicht auch noch Story und "Moral" ein wesentlicher Anteil des Spiels sind, ist eine Indizierung an sich immer noch normal, wenn die Gewalt so im Vordergrund steht und es auch nicht nur Monster sind. und DAS wird dann halt noch geprüft - kann auch sein, dass es wieder von der Liste verschwindet (sofern das möglich ist ohne USK-Siegel ^^ ).



Neu ist es nicht, aber durch den versetzen Release von NA-Retail/Digitalvertrieb (27./28.01.) und Retail weltweit (27.02.) zeigt Koch Media ganz deutlich wie stark der Wunsch, und wie gering der Aufwand, ist um frühzeitig ohne Einschätzung der USK/BPjM an einen solchen Titel zu kommen. Und das noch völlig legal ohne dubioses Raubkopieren. Die Spekulation über die Indizierung kam ja nur auf weil von Dying Light im Vorfeld keine Testversion an die Prüfstelle ausgehändigt wurde um zum Release mit dem Güte-USK-Siegel dazustehen. Koch Media hat sich bewusst (!) gegen die Prüfung entschieden (wohl weil sie wussten das es auf Liste A hinausläuft) und beweist nun mit großen öffentlichen Interesse das man, sofern das Spiel stimmt, kein Siegel der Prüfstelle braucht. Die gelackmeierten sind zum einen die USK, die nun recht doof aus der Wäsche gucken, und der deutsche (Einzel)Handel der Dank bescheuerter deutscher Gesetzgebung nix zum Verkaufen hat. Warum ist das genial? Weil Koch Media das Spiel offiziell in Deutschland gar nicht veröffentlicht! Das ist ein Fuck you an Deutschland, den deutschen Jugendschutz und die Prüfstellen. Der deutsche Spiele kann es sich ja aus Österreich schicken lassen, wo das Spiel offen zum Verkauf rumliegt. Und bis auf ein, zwei Ausreißer im frühen 20 Jahrhundert sind das ja alles recht nette und vernünftige Leute in Österreich, ganz ohne übertriebenen Jugendschutz bei Videospielen.

Oder anders gesagt: man sieht sich bei der Prüfstelle unter Zugzwang gesetzt und setzt halt die ausländische PEGI Version (nicht etwa eine für den deutschen Markt produzierte oder unzureichend gekürzte Fassung)  auf Liste A um überhaupt etwas getan zu haben, Sinnhaftigkeit hin oder her.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Februar 2015)

Saji schrieb:


> Koch Media hat sich bewusst (!) gegen die Prüfung entschieden (wohl weil sie wussten das es auf Liste A hinausläuft) und beweist nun mit großen öffentlichen Interesse das man, sofern das Spiel stimmt, kein Siegel der Prüfstelle braucht. Die gelackmeierten sind zum einen die USK, die nun recht doof aus der Wäsche gucken, und der deutsche (Einzel)Handel der Dank bescheuerter deutscher Gesetzgebung nix zum Verkaufen hat. Warum ist das genial? Weil Koch Media das Spiel offiziell in Deutschland gar nicht veröffentlicht! Das ist ein Fuck you an Deutschland, den deutschen Jugendschutz und die Prüfstellen.


 Solche Fälle gab es aber vorher auch schon, dass ein Spiel oder auch ein Film nicht eingereicht wurde, weil man wusste, dass es wohl ohne Kürzung nicht durchkommen wird. und natürlich ist es vom Publisher ein gewisses "fuck you" an die dt. Behörden - aber wie kommst du drauf, dass umgekehrt die Prüfstelle das Spiel nun prüft, nur um ein "fuck you selber! Spiegel Spiegel!" zu veranstalten?  





> Oder anders gesagt: man sieht sich bei der Prüfstelle unter Zugzwang gesetzt und setzt halt die ausländische PEGI Version (nicht etwa eine für den deutschen Markt produzierte oder unzureichend gekürzte Fassung)  auf Liste A um überhaupt etwas getan zu haben, Sinnhaftigkeit hin oder her.


 aber solche Versionen sind doch so oder so auf der Liste. nur wird da normalerweise keine große News draus.


----------



## Saji (12. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> aber wie kommst du drauf, dass umgekehrt die Prüfstelle das Spiel nun prüft, nur um ein "fuck you selber! Spiegel Spiegel!" zu veranstalten?



Weil's das Spiel auf dem deutschen Markt gar nicht gibt. Es gibt das nur als Importware. Sie prüfen und indizieren ein Spiel das der Publisher in Deutschland eh nicht rausbringt. Nice.  Und das ist so schon... gewissermaßen selten das ein Publisher diesen Schritt geht. Ob's nun ein "Selber!" der USK/BPjM ist weiß ich natürlich nicht. Aber man fragt sich schon was sie sich davon erhoffen. Zumal der Publisher, ich sag es gerne noch mal, das Spiel in Deutschland nicht veröffentlichen wird. Es ändert sich genau genommen überhaupt nix. Sonst wäre da schon viel früher was passiert.



Herbboy schrieb:


> aber solche Versionen sind doch so oder so auf der Liste. nur wird da normalerweise keine große News draus.



Eben nicht. Bei Amazon kriegt man massenweise PEGI Versionen von allen möglichen, auch gewalthaltigen Spielen. Stünden die alle auf der Liste, dürfte die Amazon gar nicht öffentlich anbieten.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Februar 2015)

Saji schrieb:


> Die Spekulation über die Indizierung kam ja nur auf weil von Dying Light im Vorfeld keine Testversion an die Prüfstelle ausgehändigt wurde um zum Release mit dem Güte-USK-Siegel dazustehen.



da es sich bei dying light um die inoffizielle fortsetzung von dead island handelt, war eigentlich jedermann schon bei ankündigung klar, dass ein deutschland-release ziemlich unwahrscheinlich bzw ausgeschlossen sein würde. 



> Koch Media hat sich bewusst (!) gegen die Prüfung entschieden (wohl weil sie wussten das es auf Liste A hinausläuft) und beweist nun mit großen öffentlichen Interesse das man, sofern das Spiel stimmt, kein Siegel der Prüfstelle braucht. (...) Warum ist das genial? Weil Koch Media das Spiel offiziell in Deutschland  gar nicht veröffentlicht! Das ist ein Fuck you an Deutschland, den  deutschen Jugendschutz und die Prüfstellen.



das ist ziemlich naiv gedacht. 
durch die ausbleibende offizielle veröffentlichung hierzulande, spielt dying light wirtschaftlich vermutlich so gut wie keine rolle. die verkaufszahlen der importversion dürften sich auf einem beinahe irrelevanten niveau befinden. 
aber das war natürlich von warner so einkalkuliert, weil man ja von vornherein nicht mit dem dt. markt geplant hatte. und eine geschnittene version ist bei dieser art von spiel nun einmal ziemlich schwer vorstellbar. 



> und der deutsche (Einzel)Handel der Dank bescheuerter deutscher Gesetzgebung nix zum Verkaufen hat.



es gibt natürlich auch deutsche händler, die dying light anbieten.


----------



## Celerex (12. Februar 2015)

Saji schrieb:


> Einzig der ErwachsenenJugendschutz könnte durch die Gewaltdarstellung verletzt werden, aber da die Gewalt sich gegen Fantasiewesen richtet und, sofern ich das in Videos sehen konnte, nicht überbrutal dargestellt ist, sehe ich da nichts was Liste A rechtfertigen würde.



Man kann im Spiel normale Menschen genauso zerhackstückeln, wie Zombies. Ich denke, das dürfte auch das Hauptproblem gewesen sein, warum Dying Light von der USK kein Siegel erhalten hat. Mich würde nur interessiert, wie die "zensierte" Version aussah, sprich was genau entfernt wurde. Die wurde schließlich ebenfalls abgelehnt.


----------



## knarfe1000 (12. Februar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ist ja auch dein gutes Recht.
> Eine Indizierung ist kein Verbot.



Wird halt immer wieder alles Mögliche in einen Topf geworfen: Indizierung (Liste A), Liste B, Beschlagnahme, "Verbot" usw.

Dying Light darf halt nicht mehr beworben werden, kaufen und spielen kann es nach wie vor jeder 18-jährige.

Also wieder die Fackeln und Mistgabeln einpacken bitte.

PS: Die BPjM ist in den letzten ca. 10 Jahren sehr zurückhaltend geworden. Früher wurde praktisch jeder Shooter indiziert, teilweise auch andere Spiele, wo es schon lächerlich wurde (Riverraid...) Das führte dazu, dass die Publisher viele Shooter schneiden ließen, um sie normal in Deutschland (mit Werbung) an den Mann bringen zu können. Diese Zeiten sind zum Glück nahezu vorbei.


----------



## knarfe1000 (12. Februar 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dennoch ein unnötiger Stolperstein für Erwachsene. Vor allem, da diverse Großhändler dann entsprechende Titel komplett aus dem Programm nehmen und Läden wie Saturn und Media Markt scheinbar nichtmal _wissen,_ daß sie das auf Nachfrage verkaufen dürfen.



Das ist dann die Schuld von Media Markt und Saturn, nicht die der BPjM.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Februar 2015)

Falsch Mediamarkt und Saturn kennen die Rechtslage genau. Es ist kein nicht kennen sondern kein wollen in dem Fall.

Sie wollen diese Spiele&Filme nicht verkaufen, weil es für sie deutlich Mehraufwand bedeutet aber eben nicht eine deutliche Mehreinnahme. Da schalten sie halt auf Durchzug. Verdienen tut Mediamarkt nicht mit den Games. Die sind eher durchlaufender Posten. Die verdienen an anderen Dingen (TV-Geräte, Hifi-Technik, Weißware, Küchengeräte u.s.w.). Ob sie die indizierten Games anbieten oder nicht ist denen daher eher schnurz. Aber da es mit Mehraufwand verbunden ist, keine Werbemöglichkeit besteht, eventuell Leute sich beschweren könnten, die Kundschaft im Vergleich überschaubar ist etc. pp. fällt es eben unter den Tisch.

Leider hat auch unsere regionale Videoring-Filiale dicht gemacht. Da bekam ich über diesen Weg oft die "indizierten" Titel. Egal ob Games oder Filme. Aber jetzt hilft hier nur noch AT.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber jetzt hilft hier nur noch AT.



wie oft soll ich es denn noch schreiben: auch deutsche versender führen indizierte titel (liste a natürlich nur)!



> Sie wollen diese Spiele&Filme nicht verkaufen, weil es für sie  deutlich Mehraufwand bedeutet aber eben nicht eine deutliche  Mehreinnahme.



das ist ein punkt. und zweitens hätte eine ab-18-abteilung in den augen vieler was leicht schumddeliges.
das wollen die großen elektronik-discounter natürlich nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Februar 2015)

Deutsche Versender kenne ich (noch) nicht. Und Amazon hat bei weitem nicht alles. Gut, die Uncutfassungen von Spartacus z.B. ok. Das wars aber auch schon.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Deutsche Versender kenne ich (noch) nicht.



Okay Soft hat sie alle: Action, Adventure, Simulation, Strategie usw.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Februar 2015)

Thx.


----------



## knarfe1000 (12. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Falsch Mediamarkt und Saturn kennen die Rechtslage genau. Es ist kein nicht kennen sondern kein wollen in dem Fall.



Und auch dann ist es (umso mehr) die Schuld (oder besser Verantwortung) dieser Märkte. Ein Mehraufwand bestünde dann, wenn man wie in der Videothek einen abgetrennten 18er-Bereich machen würde. Muss man aber auch nicht. Es würde reichen, wenn ein Mitarbeiter nach Altersnachweis des Kunden das Spiel im Lager holen würde. Aber auch das ist denen wohl zu viel.  

Fazit: Nicht die Schuld der BPjM


----------



## MichaelG (12. Februar 2015)

Jepp. An dem Grundübel ändert das nichts. Es hängt auch mit der der Realität hinterherhinkenden Gesetzgebung zusammen. Die BPJM orientiert sich ja daran. In AT und CH liegen diese Sorte Spiele fröhlich im Laden aus.


----------



## Saji (12. Februar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> da es sich bei dying light um die inoffizielle fortsetzung von dead island handelt, war eigentlich jedermann schon bei ankündigung klar, dass ein deutschland-release ziemlich unwahrscheinlich bzw ausgeschlossen sein würde.
> 
> das ist ziemlich naiv gedacht.
> durch die ausbleibende offizielle veröffentlichung hierzulande, spielt dying light wirtschaftlich vermutlich so gut wie keine rolle. die verkaufszahlen der importversion dürften sich auf einem beinahe irrelevanten niveau befinden.
> ...



Ja nein vielleicht. Es wäre aber besser gewesen man würde solchen Titeln generell ein uncut ab 18 gewähren als es nur stark geschnitten oder gar nicht rauszubringen. Ich weiß, Jugendschutz bla bla, aber mal ehrlich: andere Länder haben sowas nicht bzw. sind an das PEGI System angeschlossen und da läuft auch niemand Amok. Der ganze deutsche Jugendschutzapparat ist zumindest beim Thema Videospiele total veraltet. Es ist alles liberaler geworden, es wird mehr durchgewunken als früher, das mag alles sein. Dennoch sind viele Vorgaben einfach unnötig bzw. sinnlos. Aber ich fürchte da kommen wir wieder in die Diskussion ob Spiele nun Kunst sind oder nicht - und besonders was man als Kunst und was als Schund ansieht.

Zu den Händlern... jau, gibt es. Aber wie bereits von den anderen gesagt wurde wollen die einfach nicht. Selbst auf Nachfrage hin stellen die sich stur. Problem ist ganz einfach. EIN Exemplar zu bestellen lohnt manchmal nicht, und eventuell muss man gewisse Stückzahlen nehmen die man dann nicht einmal im Verkaufsraum ausstellen kann. Du merkst schon, ich beziehe mich auf den lokalen Einzelhandel und nicht auf Versandhändler. Letztere sind eigentlich die, die davon profitieren.



Celerex schrieb:


> Man kann im Spiel normale Menschen genauso zerhackstückeln, wie Zombies. Ich denke, das dürfte auch das Hauptproblem gewesen sein, warum Dying Light von der USK kein Siegel erhalten hat. Mich würde nur interessiert, wie die "zensierte" Version aussah, sprich was genau entfernt wurde. Die wurde schließlich ebenfalls abgelehnt.



Kann man? Das wusste ich nicht! Aber sofern ich weiß wurde nie eine geschnittene Version bei der USK eingereicht. Das Spiel stand zwar scheinbar mal auf dem Prüfstand, wurde aber abgelehnt. Genaues dazu findet man ja leider nicht wirklich. Nirgendswo wird aber erwähnt das eine entschärfte Version zur Nachprüfung eingereicht wurde. Also gab's nie einen Cut-Versuch.


----------



## Celerex (12. Februar 2015)

Saji schrieb:


> Aber sofern ich weiß wurde nie eine geschnittene Version bei der USK eingereicht.


Doch wurde es. Habe davon in verschiedenen Berichten gelesen. Auch hier auf PcGames. Nachdem das Spiel das erste Mal abgelehnt wurde, wurde es erneut in einer geschnittenen Version eingereicht. Auch diese Version wurde von der USK abgewiesen. Welche Schnitte genau vorgenommen wurden, ist nicht bekannt.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Deutsche Versender kenne ich (noch) nicht. Und Amazon hat bei weitem nicht alles. Gut, die Uncutfassungen von Spartacus z.B. ok. Das wars aber auch schon.



Es gibt ja nicht nur Online-Händler  in "richtigen" Spieleläden (also nicht Gamestop  ) gibt es oft 18er Bereiche, etwa im Nürnberger Gamesgarden (der ist in einer Seitengasse nahe des weißen Turms bzw. nahe Saturn/C&A/Wöhrl ...)

edit: Außerdem gibts ja noch quasi das ab18 Gegenstück zu ebay -> http://search.roteerdbeere.com/search2.php


----------



## MichaelG (12. Februar 2015)

Naja solche Läden gibts bei uns in der Ecke leider nicht. Und Nürnberg ist ne Ecke entfernt. Tiefstes Bayern (sorry Franken).


----------

